# Advice For Towing In Yosemite



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys. Need some tips/pointers on towing into yosemite. My TV is a 2011 Tundra Crewmax 5.7 4wd, My TT is a 2007 Keystone Outback 27RSDS, length about 30ft, weight about 7k loaded. I just got this TV last week and have made one trip with it so far. OMG what a difference compared to my last TV (Chevy Tahoe). 
This weekend is the big trip to yosemite. I will be coming from Sacramento Area and staying at an RV park called Yosemite Pines in Groveland near West Yosemite Entrance. I have read and heard the drive in via ca120 can be scary. Looking for any advice, tips, pointers. Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Kevin, congrats on the Tundra! We pulled our 26' Outback to that same campground like back in 2005 using our 2001 Tundra. It pulled the grade on hwy 120 just fine. So your 2011, 5.7 will do the job. It is very twisty for a relatively short but steep section, but just take it slow (like you have a choice!), use the 'pull outs' to let traffic pass and you'll do just fine. Use the tow/haul mode and put your shifter into '5' and the truck will do the rest. Oh yeah, to keep the weight down, just put enough fresh water on board to use the potty if you need to. You can fill up with water at Yosemite Pines, of course.

Have a blast and safe travels!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

see my comments on the rv.net forum for your same question, and enjoy the trip. BTW if you can I'd suggest getting a spot on the top level of yosemite pines lot. your up in the trees and away from some of the dust. We went down 49 from sacramento 120. I've been on way worse hills than new priest grade, it's pretty constant grade wide lanes, plenty of turnouts, just take your time going up and down. There are plenty of warnings before you hit the "old" and "new" priest grade junction to make sure you stay on the "new" priest grade. Old Priest grade has big warnings of "No trailers allowed" so you won't end up on the wrong road.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive been up and down those highways many times with my outback, Yosemite pines is one of my favorite places to stay. Thats actually not a bad ride, 49 is slow because of all the turns but once you hit 120 its fairly easy going, priest grade isn't that bad. I will usually use 2nd gear on the way down and keep my speed slow so I don't smoke my brakes. On the way up I like to see how many cars i can pile up behind me before people start getting rude









Theres a lot of good things to see up there,make sure you check out rainbow pools and cherry lake.

Have fun.

Mike


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

mmonti said:


> Ive been up and down those highways many times with my outback, Yosemite pines is one of my favorite places to stay. Thats actually not a bad ride, 49 is slow because of all the turns but once you hit 120 its fairly easy going, priest grade isn't that bad. I will usually use 2nd gear on the way down and keep my speed slow so I don't smoke my brakes. On the way up I like to see how many cars i can pile up behind me before people start getting rude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just returned from my yosemite trip. Had a blast. Truck did a fantastic job. I think I was stressing myself out about drive up. The tundra did great. On way up priest grade I put it in S3 and took my time. It's a pretty steady grade but truck pulled nice and felt solid. Unfortunately I didn't enjoy the valley view below, kept my eyes on road. 
Stayed at yosemite pines in groveland and enjoyed the grounds. Full hookups are the way to go. Did rainbow pools one afternoon which is awesome for rock diving and took the bus into the valley one day. Highly recommend. 
Coming back down hill I put truck in 2 gear and stayed about 25 miles an hour. Used a couple turnouts to let people by but barely used my brakes. Trip took 3 hours from Sacramento to campground. And then yosemite valley hub is another hour or so. 
All in all fun trip and I love my tundra


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you had a good time, Thats awesome your only a few hours away, thats a 6 hour drive for me. We bypassed it this year and went to my new favorite place, Rock creek. Its on the 395 side above Bishop. Only 1 or 2 full hookups in the entire area tho, more of dry camping but the scenery is the best in the state if you ask me. I actually lucked out and got a full hookup for a week, and old camp host spot. There's alot to do in the area, just like Yosemite without all the crowds, excellent fishing, lakes and streams, hiking, walking horseback riding etc. keep it a secret we dont want everyone knowing about it


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

kfcflores said:


> Just returned from my yosemite trip. Had a blast. Truck did a fantastic job. I think I was stressing myself out about drive up. The tundra did great. On way up priest grade I put it in S3 and took my time. It's a pretty steady grade but truck pulled nice and felt solid. Unfortunately I didn't enjoy the valley view below, kept my eyes on road.
> Stayed at yosemite pines in groveland and enjoyed the grounds. Full hookups are the way to go. Did rainbow pools one afternoon which is awesome for rock diving and took the bus into the valley one day. Highly recommend.
> Coming back down hill I put truck in 2 gear and stayed about 25 miles an hour. Used a couple turnouts to let people by but barely used my brakes. Trip took 3 hours from Sacramento to campground. And then yosemite valley hub is another hour or so.
> All in all fun trip and I love my tundra


Excellent! Glad the trip went well and your Tundra did the job. Now update your signature line!


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Herbicidal said:


> Just returned from my yosemite trip. Had a blast. Truck did a fantastic job. I think I was stressing myself out about drive up. The tundra did great. On way up priest grade I put it in S3 and took my time. It's a pretty steady grade but truck pulled nice and felt solid. Unfortunately I didn't enjoy the valley view below, kept my eyes on road.
> Stayed at yosemite pines in groveland and enjoyed the grounds. Full hookups are the way to go. Did rainbow pools one afternoon which is awesome for rock diving and took the bus into the valley one day. Highly recommend.
> Coming back down hill I put truck in 2 gear and stayed about 25 miles an hour. Used a couple turnouts to let people by but barely used my brakes. Trip took 3 hours from Sacramento to campground. And then yosemite valley hub is another hour or so.
> All in all fun trip and I love my tundra


Excellent! Glad the trip went well and your Tundra did the job. Now update your signature line!








[/quote]

Sig line updated. Now how do I make a pic smaller to upload for sig pic. Also how do you like your airbags, and was it a self install?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

For a smaller sig pic I think I used http://www.picresize.com. Play around with it until you get what you need.

LOVE the air bags! Yes, self installed. Not too bad of a job. I like the wireless version without an in-cab display since it makes the installation that much easier. I just stand back about 40' and inflate the bags until the truck is visually level. I only have the 1,000 lb WD bars, probably should have the 1,200's. Anyway, I end up putting about 30-35 lbs in them when hooked up to the Outback, depends upon what else I have in the bed of the truck. Also the air bags work great when carrying loads of soil, fire wood, dump runs etc. Just stand back and inflate! Then deflate when done.







The system always leaves 5lbs of air in them.


----------

